# Common Recruiting Process Threads



## kratz

The following threads are referenced to guide you through the Recruiting Process. 
This list is not exhaustive; you are encouraged to search the site for your answers.

If the site search function does not work, using one of these search term in Google will often offer better results:
"site:navy.ca [insert topic]",     "site:army.ca [insert topic]",     "site:air-force.ca [insert topic]",  or     "site:milnet.ca [insert topic]"


Locked Topics

CFRG Tattoo Policy,

2017/2018 DEO Intake Numbers,

2018/2019 DEO Intake Numbers,

2018/2019 Paid Education Paid Education (ROTP/DOTP/MOTP/SEELM/NCM-STEP) Intake Numbers,

Selection Date Information

Topics Open to Discussion

Academic transcripts  - Questions [MERGED],

Application Process Samples,

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test  (CFAT) [MERGED],

Credit Check Superthread- Merged Topics,

Education Questions about Marks / Grades: School / GED or PLAR [MERGED],

Enrollment / Swearing In Ceremony [MERGED],

Interview advice (merged),

Merit List Mega Thread of Questions,

Prior Learning Assessment Review( PLAR ) FAQs,

References on my application Superthread- Merged,

Security Check/Level Superthread [MERGED] in the Military Administration sub-forum,

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________,

WHAT SHOULD I WEAR?!?!?!,

WHY WON'T THE CF HIRE ME????


----------

